# Spacing framing members



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

I posted most of my thoughts on this here: 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/wall-framing-73598/

But it proved to be a pretty pointless debate as most around here aren't willing/capable of performing the actual structural calcs for various methods. My main point is this:

All these automatic 16" guys consider a 2x4 @ 16" wall to be perfectly acceptable. Fact remains that a 2x6 @ 24" wall has GREATER structural integrity than the 2x4 @ 16" wall. Add to that the fact that you'll be able to align framing to properly transfer loads, and there are big benefits. 

OTOH, any cost savings in lumber will be washed out by having to use 5/8" drywall. Another problem is that tile floors require additional engineering with joists at 24". Also, if using stucco or manufactured stone veneer, most manufacturers spec 16" studs. So yes, there are big problems too.

If the main concern is thermal bridging there are indeed better ways to accomplish this for little added effort. Personally, if it were my own dream home, I would have a hard time not doing ICF.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Ayerzee said:


> Is it hard to find 19.2" o.c. fiberglass insulation?



People still use batt insulation? LOL just giving you a hard time. Just haven't seen rolls of fiberglass here for a few years now. Everything is blown fiberglass, cellulose, or Icynene.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Cache - _*"All these automatic 16" guys consider a 2x4 @ 16" wall to be perfectly acceptable"*_ is incorrect, I only spec / build with 2x6's & probably a bunch of the other guys on here also

You did make some nice points in the other thread


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

building science suggests 2 X 6 on 24" is cheaper than 2 X 4 on 16" insulation is readily available. I'd also sheet in 1 or 2" SM


----------



## designshomes (Apr 10, 2010)

Just a thought here....you should always follow the direction of whatever building code is in effect in your area. The building code will specify what the minimum stud and spacing as well as the maximum height permitted for those studs.

Personally, I only design at 16" O.C. not matter if 2x4 or 2x6. I rarely see any @ 24" O.C. even as an inspector.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

Wayfarer Doors said:


> building science suggests 2 X 6 on 24" is cheaper than 2 X 4 on 16" insulation is readily available. I'd also sheet in 1 or 2" SM


It is cheaper until you consider the cost of 5/8 drywall. Then it is about even.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

SLSTech said:


> Cache - _*"All these automatic 16" guys consider a 2x4 @ 16" wall to be perfectly acceptable"*_ is incorrect, I only spec / build with 2x6's & probably a bunch of the other guys on here also
> 
> You did make some nice points in the other thread


Sorry, that was a unfortunate blanket statement that I try to avoid. Thanks.:thumbup:


----------

